# California Fires



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Everyone from California here okay?


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm good. My House and goats are right next to and behind the new rural fire station. Also across the street and behind the Sheriff station. 3 miles from the new Border Patrol facility. The only fire near us is about 5 miles as the crow flies south west. It's on the Mexico side of the border and they are monitoring it closely. 
Our challenge is the wind right now. Some of my neighbors have been without electricity since Sunday.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Be careful! I saw on the news the wind is supposed to get crazy down there!
I’m good though, not close to any of them and the wind has died down where I’m at so only just smoky


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I slapped Murphy's law on this one. 2 generators all the gas cans full. Now I'm really gonna temp him and make a batch of cookies in my electric oven.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Stay safe everyone that lives there! I can’t imagine the devastation people have been going through there. Hoping they get it under control before anyone else is hurt. We are thinking about you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you for your concern, I do appreciate it, as well as others.

I am OK, may be on and off on TGS.

Smoke is tough on some days, but that is OK.


----------



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to all in the danger zone in California. God be with you all!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Toth - do let us know how we can help those affected, no matter how far away. Prayers and blessings go out to all......


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@singinggoatgirl @BC4goats and I have already decided we'd gladly send you our weather...

But @goatblessings is right. Anything more concrete, please let us know. Off the top of my head, I have a tube of Replamin, some pennicillin, and some syringes I could send to someone.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh man Mariarose I’m seeing a huge business for you sending penicillin to Ca and syringes to Ny lol if you need help with this new livestock cartel business you just let me know lol 
Seriously that is very kind of you


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm certain vets are going to be as busy as doctors. I just want to help.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I just got a bottle of scour check and Penicillin from my son in law while he was on a fishing trip out of state. Big sigh of relief to have that back in my medicine stash.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

And anything else especially with christmas right around the corner. My 4h club would live to help out and send stuff. Please let us know


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

And I agree with maria. Please take our rain and snow. You can have all of it


----------



## LockeEstates (Nov 25, 2017)

Our thoughts and prayers are with ya’ll.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All of you are so sweet, thank you so much. 
You all mean so much to me. 

California loves you. :hug:

I am so glad our smileys are back. (grouphug)


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Toth - DO pm me or post what you feel needs are, I would love to help in some way. Blessings to all who will be dealing with this for a long time to come..... -


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> I am so glad our smileys are back. (grouphug)


OMG!!! I feel like using them all in a single message!!!!(woo)


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh they're back? :heehee:


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

:neat:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> I am OK, may be on and off on TGS.
> 
> Smoke is tough on some days, but that is OK.


What will yall do with your animals if yall do have to evacuate? Please, Yall, stay safe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Move them to a friends. 

It is scary stuff for sure. 
I know some do not have a friend who is close and may have to take them to a sanctuary made up temporary for them.


----------

